# sanding



## slm8199 (May 28, 2010)

can someone tell me what the point in sanding drywall is? especially if i am just going to texture the wall before i paint, what is the point of sanding it first before applying texture? can i just skip this step?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

It all depends on the texture and also the quality of taping ( the actual finish left by the taper ) there are some that no matter how well they tape it is just plain crude. If ridges are left and fat edges the texture will follow those lines and come through. It is just common sence.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

the best way you can find out is to do a section sanded and another un-sanded.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

What Joe said, with a caution. when you start skipping stages usually whomever is paying you starts to think they should get a break on price sooo.....just be warned it does happen.


----------

